
Ask HN: Looking for a coach - himanshuy
I am the solo founder of my startup HiringPlus. We developed the technology which helps hiring managers find culturally fit candidates. It matches the company&#x27;s values with a candidate&#x27;s personality and helps avoid bad hires.<p>My team and I are working on this platform from more than a year. We came out of beta 3 months back.<p>Now I am focusing on finding early customers. Being from an engineering background, sales and marketing have not been easy for me.<p>I have learned a lot so far and now looking for some help.<p>Before starting my company, I had a life-coach from TonyRobbins. She was great and helped me overcome my personal issues. I understand how beneficial having the right coach can be. But it is hard to find one.<p>That&#x27;s why I am turning to this community. If you know a coach or worked with a coach who produced the result for you, please let me know.<p>TLDR: Would you refer a business coach who can produce great results?<p>You can learn more about HiringPlus at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hiringplus.co
======
darrenwestall
I’d love to chat, how can I get in touch with you?

~~~
himanshuy
hey Darren, email me to himanshu(at)hiringplus.co

